# pros and cons of roofracks?



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Make sure you don't cheap out on one. I've heard stories of people losing their gear on the way up the mountains, people that can break into the locks pretty quick, and there can be extra drag on the vehicle. Bright side is there is now more comfort room for the passengers, you can haul more gear and makes for one hell of an advertisement that you are a rider and damn proud! All considered, I would pick one up. Just don't leave it out of your sight when the gear is strapped in. What worries me more than anything though, is someone vandalizing the board, like with a lighter for example.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> is someone vandalizing the board, like with a lighter for example.


I'm guessing this happened to you?

Yeah, I was going to get a good one, and it wouldn't be out of my sight with my equipment, not for long at least.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Shrek said:


> I'm guessing this happened to you?
> 
> Yeah, I was going to get a good one, and it wouldn't be out of my sight with my equipment, not for long at least.


Nah, I'm just paranoid and over analyze everything. I've always just thrown the split bench down in my car and put my gear in the trunk/backseat. I can carry 3 boards with attached bindings, boots, gear, luggage and three riders in just a Dodge Neon. Sucks for the dude in the backseat though, lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Nah, I'm just paranoid and over analyze everything. I've always just thrown the split bench down in my car and put my gear in the trunk/backseat. I can carry 3 boards with attached bindings, boots, gear, luggage and three riders in just a Dodge Neon. Sucks for the dude in the backseat though, lol.


my car's got a ski port, but apparently the guys at Nissan didn't feel the Maxima's consumer base appreciated snowboarding back in 1999, no split though, so a roof rack it is then, more than likely at least


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Shrek said:


> my car's got a ski port, but apparently the guys at Nissan didn't feel the Maxima's consumer base appreciated snowboarding back in 1999, no split though, so a roof rack it is then, more than likely at least


Of course...snowboarding is just a fad that will likely disappear in about a year or two.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

sell your car and buy a truck, problem solved.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

wclumberjack said:


> sell your car and buy a truck, problem solved.


but I like my car... 
I am looking at a WRX wagon though


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

subaru ftw!

anyway, not many downsides to a rack (that i have seen anyway). there is a little drag so mpgs go down a little, thats about it.

i say do it. i love my rack.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you have the money get a box. Those are nice and allow you to throw a few more things than boards or skis up top. They do effect mpg and are a freakin' sail in high winds. I have thule racks with a 4 board carrier. Just make sure that both your racks and carriers have locks on them. You stuff should be fine while you're having a bite to eat after leaving the mountain. I've never had problem with vandals, but it's always possible.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Its just not a snowboard journey without being sat on a pile of everyones equipment!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

T.J. said:


> i say do it. i love my rack.



I love your rack too 

I'm hoping to get a truck for next winter but as discussed in other threads... trucks get shit for MPG, so I may be looking into a Subaru


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Of course...snowboarding is just a fad that will likely disappear in about a year or two.


ROFL! I hope you are not serious...snowboarding has been around for how long now and is just gaining popularity left right and center. Please tell me you are joking or I will have to hold back my obscenities.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

st.stark said:


> ROFL! I hope you are not serious...snowboarding has been around for how long now and is just gaining popularity left right and center. Please tell me you are joking or I will have to hold back my obscenities.


I'm pretty sure he was being sarcastic... he was just commenting about how car manufacturers don't think about thinks like snowboard storage when designing a car. Correct me if I'm wrong bro.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

st.stark said:


> ROFL! I hope you are not serious...snowboarding has been around for how long now and is just gaining popularity left right and center. Please tell me you are joking or I will have to hold back my obscenities.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

:cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4:


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

alaric said:


> I'm pretty sure he was being sarcastic... he was just commenting about how car manufacturers don't think about thinks like snowboard storage when designing a car. Correct me if I'm wrong bro.


Thanks, dude! :laugh:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha yeah man, no problem. stark, you've got to lighten up to understand half of the shit that most of us say:cheeky4:


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Reading the last few posts of this has been comedy gold!


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

I got a brand new Thule box from Thule about 6-7 years ago that is still in service and used all winter long every season. Why did I get a free one you ask... I had one of the flat Thule racks that holds skis or snowboards and it broke open with boards flying all over I-95 in New York. Took pictures - got box.

I also have the old style Thule snowboard rack where they sit at 45 degree angle. Love to use them, bot not hte newer ones that are all plastic and have cables to hold em in.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The Yakima and Thule's are good but I just picked up an Inno Rack 4 snowboard carrier for a super deal. Check out backcountry.com they have the for like $70 you will need to get the crossbars also, but I think the total price is just over $100. The nice thing with this one is the locks are included, and they have a height adjuster that helps if you have larger binding straps like my SPi's. The quality is definitely there compared to my older Thule rack...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Those are nice carriers lise. I got the slider version of Inno's and wish I had of got the elevated one's instead. I am still happy with them, but that's a nice feature to have on racks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

cool, I'll have to check them out


----------

